# Gayest music videos ever.



## Esplender (Oct 30, 2007)

Title says it all, feel free to post any that you have come across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxvetM7uqms


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 30, 2007)

Title may say it all, but it's also homophobic.

May wanna consider changing it slightly.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 30, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> it's also homophobic.



Not necessarily


----------



## Dragsooth (Oct 30, 2007)

That is, by far, the happiest music video I've ever seen.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 30, 2007)

Any video made by Poison is pretty gay. Especially when they looked like chicks.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY

I don't watch a lot of music videos. But this one made me go "WTF."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8


----------



## sgolem (Oct 30, 2007)

This one comes to mind...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
Note: see comments for clearer examples of homophobia.

In The Navy by The Village People is another, but it seems to have been taken down.  Fuck copyright claims by CANâ€™T STOP PRODUCTIONS / SCORPIO MUSIC


----------



## Esplender (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7_Zu2AQyQ


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 30, 2007)

i love this man to pieces but this video is horrible
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2NZY77qb0bs


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2007)

Dunno how this one didn't get posted yet:

Tomboy - OK2BGAY


----------



## Oni (Oct 30, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY
> 
> I don't watch a lot of music videos. But this one made me go "WTF."


I just watched that video 3 times. Now I like it. Is that wrong? lol


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Esplender (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e-vgQSqNtA


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 1, 2007)

THE GAY BAR


----------



## pandasc (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gma5IUNMTn0


----------



## Oni (Nov 3, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY
> 
> I don't watch a lot of music videos. But this one made me go "WTF."


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!! NOw I am obsessed with Psycho le Cemu. Damnit. They are such beautiful musical artists, styalin, to say the least.


----------



## adambomb (Nov 3, 2007)

how was no one posted this yet...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L00gu5_9YY


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 7, 2007)

NSFW

Definitely one of the odder videos I've seen. You'd think Japan would come up with a commercial like this.


----------



## southmunjoy (Nov 7, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> NSFW
> 
> Definitely one of the odder videos I've seen. You'd think Japan would come up with a commercial like this.



I'm actually surprised that Gay people were mentioned, with the explicit scene as well. 

Anyways, here's *something* by the band that put the cock in 'Cock Rock'


----------



## davemobile (Dec 1, 2007)

Aaaawww, I can't beleive someone posted Klaus Nomi before me!


----------



## Sedit (Dec 1, 2007)

well...theres alot of videos that fall into this catagory, but the most recent addition is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8WoyPEVRFo




this is also a good example why you need to keep your grandma outta your ecstasy stash


----------



## Kipple (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

First thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Porsupah (Dec 2, 2007)

Scissor Sisters "Take Your Mama", in concert.


----------



## Hakar (Dec 11, 2007)

How can this not be here yet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9rWFZesV8s

Or this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtQ0SERFF4


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 11, 2007)

Is one of the links in this thread to that terrifying 'what, what in my butt' video?  Or is that too literal of an interpretation of the word 'gay' these days?  I'd check them and see, but I'm scared.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU

Ah, yeah, sgolem posted it...  The horror, the horror!


----------



## Oni (Dec 11, 2007)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Is one of the links in this thread to that terrifying 'what, what in my butt' video?  Or is that too literal of an interpretation of the word 'gay' these days?  I'd check them and see, but I'm scared.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
> 
> Ah, yeah, sgolem posted it...  The horror, the horror!



That video must be destroyed. It has breached infinte gay levels.


----------



## cuthail (Dec 11, 2007)

Usually anything by Erasure is pretty gay, but my mind went straight to this disaster of a video...

Heavenly Action

Then of course there's always Alcazar...

World We Live In

And finally, check out what's been going on in the Ukraine since the wall came down (not so work safe as the others)

DANZING!


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 13, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> That video must be destroyed. It has breached infinte gay levels.



It'll first reach critical gay ass, and then it'll collapse back in on itself creating the Gayest Black Hole of Eternal Suckage.  I fear we're doomed.  

(Are any of the puns there getting a bit too thick for good taste?  I'd hate to be considered uncouth...)


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 13, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY
> 
> I don't watch a lot of music videos. But this one made me go "WTF."



:shock:

yeah! lets shoot music video's while crosdressing! good idea!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 13, 2007)

When I saw the name of this thread, my  mind immediately went to this!


----------



## Esplender (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7bKx0-shPI


----------



## Esplender (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzGfym-7Y


----------



## Silveri (Dec 15, 2007)

Bear Force One

If that ain't gay...positive gay, of course, but still...


----------



## Esplender (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLTLbwT5CKc


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 16, 2007)

Haircut 100 - Love Plus One

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax The infamous banned video.

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart

Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

I think I've got a contender!

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzqMa9hZew


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 17, 2007)

It's gay enough that I want to watch it with my hand down my pants...  Or maybe that's just because some types of music just seem way sweeter in German?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hPvtuu9CbM

It's the more masculine side of gay though.  Yanno, like Football and  Wrestling...


----------



## XERO (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is my vote, Sin with Sebastian - Shut up.


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 20, 2007)

XERO said:
			
		

> Here is my vote, Sin with Sebastian - Shut up.



Holy crap that song brings back memories.  Vague drug-hazed memories, but memories none the less.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 20, 2007)

XERO said:
			
		

> Here is my vote, Sin with Sebastian - Shut up.



I want to beat them up.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKcDa0Kp2K8 How could you overlook this Junior/Senior video?


----------

